# La puissance des macs



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Août 2001)

Un truc m'embete: 

Je lis souvent qu'un pc est moins puissant qu'un mac. 

Et la je doute, et je ne suis pas le seul puisque SVM MAC a conclut que mis à part Photoshop, le pc battait le mac sur presque tous les points.

En plus pour 15 000 frs j'ai un haut de gamme pc avec moniteur et une entree de gamme mac. 

Vous allez me taper et me dire que j'ai qu'a passer au pc, mais j'ai l'impression que mac perd des clients en ce moment.

Apple est trop cher !


----------



## mfay (11 Août 2001)

Mais oui, mac est toujours un peu plus cher et même que ça dure depuis 1984. L'écran n'est pas dans le prix, mais au niveau connectique on y gagne un peu avec firewire.

C'était plus facile il y a trois ans lorsque Apple avait eu trois années de suite la supprématie en terme de puissance processeur (avec les 601 603 et 604 et G3), par contre à l'époque il y avait des problèmes de stabilité du système (les horribles 7.5 7.5.5 et 7.5.6 qui plantaient souvent). Actuellement le système est au meilleur de sa forme, et les mac sont les plus beaux micros actuels.

Enfin, que nous reserve l'avenir pour les processeur ???, ça peut de nouveau s'inverser. 

Accessoirement à 15000 fr tu n'as pas le début de gamme, mais le milieu de gamme. Le début c'est les imac, et ils sont bien placés en prix.

[10 août 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## benR (11 Août 2001)

mais c'est fou comme les gens se mettent à réfléchir, en ce moment......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Que peut-on ajouter à ton constat ? Pas grand chose: tu as complètement raison: les PCs sont moins chers, et plus puissants (en généralisant). Tous chez Bill !!!


----------



## benR (11 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*
Apple est trop cher !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


La terre est ronde !!!


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Le pc est moche ,cabose de  tous les cotes sur l'ecran(normal on le frappe il veut jamais marche ),laid ...
Tu dis que les macs c'est cher ok mais tu sais avec APPLE ;on paye un design ,une philosophie,une nouvelle facon de vivre ....
A propos du test que t'as lu sur SVM MAC ils ont pris comme exemple le 733 Mhz super drive ancienne generation ,lors du Keynote de la macworld de New York ils ont presente les new G4 Quick Silver de 733 à 867 Mhz incluant un 800 Mhz bi processeur ses nouveaux G4 sont les ordinateurs publics les plus rapides du monde Steve (Jobs) lors de ce Keynote a fait un test entre un 867 Mhz et un Athlon 1.7 Ghz 
Le 867Mhz etait bien plus rapide que le pauv' athlon 
Voila mais si tu veux aller vers le monde clauque des PC 
@+++


----------



## Sir (11 Août 2001)

Pour information les news G4 Quick Silver sont encore moins cher que la premiere generation 
Info le 533(g4 d'entree de gamme) premiere generation etait a 19 000 francs TTC 
Contrairement au 733 Mhz (g4 d'entree de gamme)Quick Silver est a 15 000 francs TTC


----------



## mfay (11 Août 2001)

En fait, Apple est surtout interessant dans le bas de gamme(iMac), dans les portables (là les PC ont du mal à suivre en performance/prix) et dans le haut de Gamme (Le Bi-800 est particulièrement puissant même face à un gros PC).

Je reste Applemaniaque à fond, même s'il faut que je paye un peu plus cher pour les moyennes gammes, ça le vaut bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[11 août 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## Yama (12 Août 2001)

Les choses sont un chouillia plus compliqué que ça concernant le processeurt il est vrai que le mac n'est apprecialble qu'avec des applis optimisés.

Il manque cruellement un milieu de gamme au mac.

Mais le milieu de gamme est toujours un échec chez Apple.
Apple n'est forte que lorsque elle est sans concessions : dans le matos haut de gamme et la miniaturrisation.


----------



## Sir (12 Août 2001)

Oui Yama tu as tout a fait raison le milieu de gamme chez Apple n'existe pas du tout c'est pour cela que dans les sites de rumeurs americaines (mac os rumours,mac nn etc..) 
Ils parlent d'un portable milieu de gamme  "Son of Pismo" ,oui vous allez me dire c'est un portable eventuel et non pas un ordinateur de bureau mais l'ordinateur portable = appareil de loisirs universel ....le portable  ainsi on l'emportera naturellement qu'un lecteur de CD audio ou une GameBoy dans le cas de l'adolescent revons un peu ...


----------



## gjouvenat (12 Août 2001)

Le Ibook 2 n'est pas cher du tout comparé aux PC


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Steve (Jobs) lors de ce Keynote a fait un test entre un 867 Mhz et un Athlon 1.7 Ghz 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Désolé de te contredire, mon cher Sir, mais Steve compare toujours les G4 aux Pentium4... Pas d'Athlon là-dedans!
Et dans un combat Athlon 1.7/G4 867, je miserais pas sur le G4...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Pour information les news G4 Quick Silver sont encore moins cher que la premiere generation 
Info le 533(g4 d'entree de gamme) premiere generation etait a 19 000 francs TTC 
Contrairement au 733 Mhz (g4 d'entree de gamme)Quick Silver est a 15 000 francs TTC*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui mais c'est de la merde celui là ! avec son disque à 5400 tpm... c'est encore trop cher par rapport à la machine !


----------



## Sir (13 Août 2001)

Je voudrais pas te decevoir Burny mais j'ai raison Steve a bien fait un test entre un athlon 1.7Ghz et un G4 867 Mhz 
Voila de plus MacLaurent que te faut 'il comme mac???
Il te faut un pc je crois ...moi avec ce g4 d'entree de gamme j'aurais ete content


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

moi j'attend une machine beaucoup plus puissante de la par d'apple, un quadri-pros pour la recherche ou comme serveur, et en raque pour etre plus facile a ranger dans les baies


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

Donne m'en la preuve, Sir...
Je reste persuadé du contraire


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

est-ce vraiment important tout ça?

calme les amis!


(je vieillis moi     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

[16 août 2001 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## alex.sc (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par McLaurent:
*

Oui mais c'est de la merde celui là ! avec son disque à 5400 tpm... c'est encore trop cher par rapport à la machine !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

euh tu verifie la vitesse des donnes avec c disques   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je les connais pas mais par exemple IBM a des 5400 tours a forte densite qui sont plus rapides que la +part des 7200


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
*Je voudrais pas te decevoir Burny mais j'ai raison Steve a bien fait un test entre un athlon 1.7Ghz et un G4 867 Mhz*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'aimerai clarifier cette situation confuse, parce que c'est bien Burny qui a raison :

1- L'Athlon 1,7 GHz n'existe pas, le maximum chez AMD est actuellement à 1,4 GHz.

2- Steve Jobs ne fait jamais AUCUNE comparaison avec des processeurs AMD. principalement pour 4 raisons : d'une part parce qu'AMD se bat aussi contre le mythe du megahertz (l'Athlon sera à 1,6 GHz quand le PIV sear à 2 GHz), d'autre part parce que dans beaucoup de situations l'Athlon bat le G4, ensuite parce qu'Apple a dans ses cartons la possibilité de passer à AMD au cas où le PowerPC diparaît, et enfin, tout simplement parce que Steve Jobs a un respect personnel envers AMD.

Je tiens aussi à préciser qu'une grande partie de l'Athlon possède une architecture interne qualifiée de "post-RISC" et qu'il est en fait actuellement bridé car il est obligé d'émuler dans ces registres du code CISC x86 de Windows. Ce qui prouve que c'est une bête de course car même avec ce handicap il arrive à être plus rapide que le Pentium IV...
Et je ne parle pas du nouvel Athlon qui arrive, c'est l'équivalent de notre G4+ (PPC 7450) par rapport à lancien G4 7400...


----------



## alèm (13 Août 2001)

il m'arrive encore de me pencher sur mon 6100/60 (25 000frs à l'époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et de me dire que les macs sont vraiment puissants
j'ai fréquenté un peu les forums svm avant de venir ici et moi aussi j'ai donné dans le le comparatif sous divers pseudos et alors
l'important c'est que vous soyez en adéquation avec votre système (la machine a un peu moins d'importance à mon goût) je bosse sur 3 G3 et de temps en temps sur des tours G4 (400 et 533) et je ne me préoccupe pas vraiment de performances pûisque je suis plus long que la machine de toutes façons (utilisation pûrement photographique et plasticienne)
de plus, entre mon G3 300 et mon G3 400 même si je vois des changements dans Photoshop dans la vitesse d'éxécution, la différence se situe juste (pour moi entendez bien) au niveau du confort
il m'arrive d'ouvrir photoshop sur mon 6100 et de l'utiliser (pour des démos à mon beau-père) est il est déjà suffisant si on a un peu de temps devant soi

j'ai l'habitude d'utiliser des pentium III pour le surf et IE est autrement plus rapide sur ces bécanes que sur mon DV (même connection)


----------



## Sir (14 Août 2001)

Alem t'as de la chance avec ton 6100 moi avec mon LC 630 j'en ai marre mais je me dis vivement mon icebook


----------



## MarcMame (14 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*moi j'attend une machine beaucoup plus puissante de la par d'apple, un quadri-pros pour la recherche ou comme serveur, et en raque pour etre plus facile a ranger dans les baies*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu n'es pas trop pressé j'espere ?


----------



## alèm (15 Août 2001)

un 1Ghz en PIII équivaut à  un 1,5 Ghz PIV environ pour te donner un ordre d'idée et de toutes façons pour les applis bureautiques ton P3 larguera toujours un Apple (à la  fac j'utilisais les deux sortes de bécanes) mais sur Photoshop dans l'application d'un filtre ou d'un calcul de photoshop ton G4 sera pas loin de ton P3 (il faudrait essayer avec un G4 533 ou 733 pour voir) mais bien sûr dans la sauvegarde même sous photoshop ton p3 garde une longueur d'avance
il faut que les applications soient optimisées pour les proc Risc pour que les PowerPc distancent les inteletCie (Cisc)
personnellement à la fac je n'utilisais pas de pc pour les applications d'image car je ne comprenais rien à leur paramétrage alors que sur le mac, ça me semble évident!
mais je t'avoue aussi que pour le surf un P3 1giga bien optimisé sous linux avec Mozilla, c'est effrayant de vitesse de meme qu'un win nt bien stable (mais c'est rare)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Août 2001)

Ben je maintiens ce que j'ai dit au debut et je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'il manque une machine de bureau milieu de gamme. Ca ne doit pas etre compliqué de proposé un G4 à 10 000 f. Et puis c'est vrai que le HD à 5400 Trs/minute , c'est un peu du foutage de gueule.

Mac OS9 stable? On a pas le même c'est evident. 

En fait, mes troubles (sic) viennent du fait que dans ma boite, nous sommes passé au PC il y 6 mois. Mon poste (pIII 1Ghz W2000) est revenu à 14 000 francs avec écran 21 pouces. Et le moins que je puisse dire, c'est que ça barde. Au niveau vitesse, j'ai du mal à avouer que mon G4(350 AGP) est à la traine meme sous photoshop (je sais que ce n'est pas comparable mais c'est le prix que j'ai mis pour avoir mon UC sans RIEN dedans chez APPLE). et que dire lorsque je laisse allumer mon poste 3 semaines sans qu'il plante. J'ai la meme utilisation des 2 machines et j'ai revisé mon jugement sur les machines wintel.

Et arreté de me dire que j'ai qu'a passé au PC. Ce n'est pas le but de la discussion.


----------



## Muludovski (15 Août 2001)

[18 août 2001 : message édité par Muludovski]


----------



## Muludovski (15 Août 2001)

Bonjour, mon nom est Grand Public, et je me bats les couilles de Photoshop!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A+


----------



## MarcMame (16 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alex.sc:
*arretez de dire que le PIV est moins rapide que le PIII*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
C'est pourtant bien le cas cher Alex, mais il ne faut pas voir cela comme une erreur de conception ou un problème. C'est un passage obligé pour augmenter les fréquences de travail. Plus on monte en fréquence, plus on doit multiplier les étages de Pipe-line, cela génére une plus grande latence entre l'entrée et la sortie. Les données restent plus longtemps dans le processeur. Mais comme il va plus vite (et quand il n'y a pas de problème!) ces temps de latence sont censés être rattrapés par la vitesse en sortie plus grande.
Donc, oui, un PIII est plus performant qu'un PIV mais uniquement à fréquence égale. On s'en fout donc, puisque le PIII n'atteindra jamais les fréquences du PIV.
Au risque de te décevoir, on subit la même chose sur les Mac (les lois de la physique sont les même pour tout le monde !)
A fréquence égale, le G4+ (MPC7450) qui équipe les derniers modeles sont moins performant que la génération précedente G4 (MPC7400/7410)

Encore une fois, on n'a pas le choix et tout cela est rattrapé par le gain de vitesse, le support de bus systeme à 133Mhz ainsi que l'addition de caches (L1/L2/L3) plus importants et plus rapides.


----------



## alex.sc (16 Août 2001)

arretez de dire que le PIV est moins rapide que le PIII

il se passe en ce moment exactement ce qui c passe au moment du passage du G3 au G4 chez nous

a meme frequence un G3 et un G4 c pareil car en gros un G4 c un G3 + altivec, donc si une aplic n est pas optimisees pour l altivec le g4 ne sert a rien .
maintenat que les applics qui demandes le plus de puissance sont optimisees on voit bien la difference entre les 2 processeurs.

entre le PIII et le PIV ou encore un AMD la difference est la meme.

au debut, on disait que le PIV c t de la merde, mais ce debat commence deja a etre perime, la petite heure de gloire d AMD semble etre deja entrain de se delayer (IBM a decide ne plus integrer de processeurs AMD).

pour rappel le PIV a une unite de calcul specifique aux instructiuons multimedia (comme le G4) c ce qui fait sa force pour les logiels gourmands en temps de calcul (son, video, 3d ...) comme le G4

pour finr, g u l occasion de tester photoshop en version non optimisee et optimisee pour le PIV sur le meme ordi et je dois dire que la difference est flagrante


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

pris sur macplus.net


Le mythe à l'envers - 

Comparatif  
Le site Macspeedzone s'est livré à un comparatif entre un PowerMac QuickSilver cadencé à 733 mhz (l'entrée de gamme donc) et une machine de l'ancienne génération embarquant un seul processeur à 533 Mhz. Les résultats des tests sont pratiquement sans appel et le 533 l'emporte pratiquement partout. Les raisons sont bien difficiles à établir et les seules différences tiennent à la cache (256k on die pour le 733 et 1 MB à part pour le vieillard), à la vitesse du disque (5400 tours seulement chez le petit nouveau) et au système (9.1 sur le 533, 9.2 sur le 733). En conclusion, plus on pédale moins vite... C'est ici:
http://www.macspeedzone.com/frames2000/performanceedge.shtml


----------



## benR (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*Et arreté de me dire que j'ai qu'a passé au PC. Ce n'est pas le but de la discussion.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dans ce cas ce sert à quoi de répéter des banalités ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bien sur qu'a prix égal un Mac est moins puissant qu'un PC (et meme à prix différents, d'ailleurs)... Bien sur qu'IE est un bon navigtauer, sur os9 comme sur Win... Bien sur que WIn2000 est tres stable (enfin, bon, je te crois, sur ce point la, je ne l'utilise pas).....

Pour le reste, MarcMAme explique très bien le pouruqoi du résultats du test dont tu parles.... En plus, la mémoire cache joue beaucoup....


Alors ne passe pas au PC, si tu veux rester sur ton Mac... Mais sois conscient des limites de ta machine !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

il est vrai que maintenant ce n'est pas forcément la vistesse d'horloge qaui fait la diférence, mais plutôt le temps d'accès en memoire cache (L1/L2/L3) et aussi sa contenance.

Il donc difficile de faire des test entre processeurs Mac vu que aucun n'a la même config mémoire cache.

Pour ce qui est du processeur un notre problème est a prencre en compte, c'est l'os.
comme les tests d'apple ce font sous photoshop, il est important de prendrte en compte le fait que windows ne jouoe pas en faveur du P4.
je serais curieux de voir un jour des tests effectués sous linux avec GIMP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Peut être qu'on pourrait mieux se rendre compte de la capacité des processeurs à gérer du calcul par brouette.


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Bonjour, mon nom est Grand Public, et je me bats les couilles de Photoshop!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

excuse mais j'ai pas vu quel machines étaient grand publics vu les gammes de prix le grand public se trouve à Carrefauchacor à 6000Ff 
et ya pas  de quoi!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Je sais qu'il s'agit de banalités mais j'espere au fond de moi que ces p.... de dirigeants d'Apple france lisent de temps en temps ce forums pour se rendre compte du malaise. 

Qu'on le veuille ou non les différences entre les 2 freres ennemis ont tendances à se gommer et viendra un jour où entre 2 machines identiques on choisira la moins chere... et si les choses se repetent, ça ne sera pas Apple.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin bon, on verra en Septembre à l'AE.


----------



## benR (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*j'espere au fond de moi que ces p.... de dirigeants d'Apple france lisent de temps en temps ce forums pour se rendre compte du malaise. *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ce que j'en connais (des gens d'Apple France), ils ne méritent pas ce qualificatif....
Je pense de plus que tu leur accordes plus de pouvoirs qu'il n'en ont vraiment. Tu crois que ce sont eux qui fixent les prix ou qui décident des configs vendues ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LA fin de ton post est intéressante: elle pose finalement la question de savoir ce qui fait qu'un mac ets un mac... Est ce simplement MacOS, ou bien aussi le PowerPC et le boitier ?


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*pris sur macplus.net
Comparatif  
... Les résultats des tests sont pratiquement sans appel et le 533 l'emporte pratiquement partout.... En conclusion, plus on pédale moins vite... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Attention, il s'agit ici d'un comparatif de machines, pas du processeur seul. La lenteur du disque interne des nouveaux G4 y est pour beaucoup sur un comparatif général...


----------



## emouchet (17 Août 2001)

De toute façon, soyons honnêtes, ces légères différences de vitesse importent peu. Que cela soit un G4 ou un P4, ça va vite. La bécane hyper dernier cri sera dépassée très, très bientôt. Et qui achètes chaque dernier modèle qui sort afin d'être toujours au top? Regardez la bécane sur laquelle vous lisez ce post. Pour la plupart d'entre-vous, n'est-ce pas un "vieux clou" comparé au dernier G4 bi-pro ou P4?

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté un des premiers G3 B&W 350, début 99. Je l'emploie surtout pour Photoshop, XPress, Illustrator, le web, des jeux, du mp3. Eh bien, je travaille toujours confortablement. J'ai simplement augmenté sa mémoire à 512 Mb de RAM et rajouté 2 dd ATA 66 pour atteindre 100 Gb d'espace disque. Il rame juste un peu dans les nouveaux jeux, mais au pire je lui changerais sa carte vidéo. Par contre au niveau travail, l'ajout de mémoire et d'espace disque, voilà ce qui a surtout accéléré mon ordi. Et un système béton, synonyme de temps gagné. Et le passage il y a quelques années à une connexion Internet câblée, ça c'était un gain de temps.

Ce qui m'amène au 2e point concernant la vitesse. A quoi cela sert-il d'avoir un ordi rapide si on est soi-même lent? Ou qu'on passe des heures à le débuguer? Quand on ne maîtrise pas parfaitement les logiciels employés? J'utilise Photoshop depuis 8 ans et je découvre sans cesse des façons d'aller plus vite. Pour les utilisateurs d'XPress, combien savent employer les tags afin d'automatiser le travail et gagner un temps précieux? Et Applescript? Je n'y connais rien mais je me rend compte que ça doit être sacrément utile pour automatiser les tâches répétitives et qui bouffent notre temps.


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par emouchet:
*Ce qui m'amène au 2e point concernant la vitesse. A quoi cela sert-il d'avoir un ordi rapide si on est soi-même lent? Ou qu'on passe des heures à le débuguer? Quand on ne maîtrise pas parfaitement les logiciels employés? J'utilise Photoshop depuis 8 ans et je découvre sans cesse des façons d'aller plus vite. Pour les utilisateurs d'XPress, combien savent employer les tags afin d'automatiser le travail et gagner un temps précieux? Et Applescript? Je n'y connais rien mais je me rend compte que ça doit être sacrément utile pour automatiser les tâches répétitives et qui bouffent notre temps.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et encore tu ne considères que la lenteur d'utilisation, je disais l'autre jour qu'il falait aussi considérer le temps que l'on passe à choisir entre tel et tel chose (par exemple les corrections sous photoshop), il y a un bon nombre de tâches que je n'automatise pas pour la simple raison que ce qque je vais faire dépend de l'humeur du jour et parfois j'ai l'humeur hésitante et donc je passe du temps à réfléchir, beaucoup plus de temps que mon ordinateur en met pour agir

dans les domaines de la création ce qui prend le plus de temps ce n'est pas les calculs de l'ordinateur


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*dans les domaines de la création ce qui prend le plus de temps ce n'est pas les calculs de l'ordinateur*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Ben on voit que tu n'as jamais lancé un rendu d'images en 2K sur MAYA...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je rigole, mais tu as entierement raison sur le fond.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2001)

Oui, z'avez tous raison. Jva ressortir mon Oric Atmos


----------



## alex.sc (17 Août 2001)

je suis + ou - ok avec ce que vous venez de dire pour photoshop, xPress, les jeux mon G3 me suffit (pour xPress un 8500 suffit aussi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

mais qud je dois caulculer un film ou l exporter en mpeg la mon G3 fait la grimace (1 H00 pour encoder 1Min de mpeg - 45min pour calculer 8 min de titre deroulant sous premiere)

de + l arrive du multitache sous X commence a nous faire changer nos habitudes. qud avant l ordi etait bloque pour plusieurs heures de calcul maiintenant on peut continuer a faire tout ce qu l on veut et en plus on ne craint pas qu un plantage d explorer fasse planter premiere qui en est a sa 3 eme heure de calcul


----------



## Yama (17 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par emouchet:
* Regardez la bécane sur laquelle vous lisez ce post. Pour la plupart d'entre-vous, n'est-ce pas un "vieux clou" comparé au dernier G4 bi-pro ou P4?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah ah ! tu as raison c'est un 7600/132 Mghz : qui est franchement une super machine qui marche au top sur 9.1 et sur laquelle je fais tourner des logiciels qui sont censé être sur G3/G4

mais quand même Indesign ira mieux sur mon G4 de septembre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*Je sais qu'il s'agit de banalités mais j'espere au () pour se rendre compte du malaise. 
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Moi je suis quand mêm'avis de reconnaître qui il y a effectivemment un gros malaise qui ce perçoit dans ce sujet.

Ne soyons pas hypocrite, nous n'avions pas toujours eu le même discour.
Vous dites tous que le Mac est moins rapide que le PC et que quand on achête Mac on achete aussi le design, le confort de MacOS.

C'est quand même vrai qu'on subit une crise, un peu existentielle, sur le fait de savoir si être sous Mac a toujours autant la même Valeur.
La qualité des appli Mac baissent, MacOSX un peu decevant, dess machines qui suivent difficilement.

Pourtant je reste fidèle au Mac


Moi je suis désolé : je garde l'espoir que Apple revienne dans la competition de la vitesse.
Je ne veux pas passer sur PC car c'est un système et une mentalité qui me conviens pas perso.
Mais j'attend que Apple réagisse.
Moi j'ai tout de même un gros espoir, peut-être naïf, dans le G5.

Alors qu'Intel va s'engager dans la voie du PIV qui va s'ammeliorer rapidemment.
et qui rivalise avec les dernier G4 et plus particulièrement l'architecture des 74.....

Apple va quand à elle se lancer relativement bientôt dans une nouvelle aventure : le G5 et l'avênement du MultiCore.
Perso j'espère que ça va tout nettoyer.

En fait mon rêve est que Apple sorte des Modèles simplifiés du G5 et que tout passe sur G5 d'un coup.
iMac, iBook, PowerMac et TiBook et peut être autre chose...

Le G5 n'est qu'un prototype pour l'instant, des rumeurs parle du début de l'année 2001.
J'attend énormement de Apple de ce coté.

Pour moi il est essenciel que Apple reste dans la course.
Pour ne pas perdre alors qu'elle a fait des efforts
Regarder l'éducation : tout ces étudiants qui auront fonctionné sous MacOS durant leur étude.
Si au moment de se payer leur propre ordi on leur dit PC plus puissant et moins cher iol y en a pas bcp qui vont rester sur Mac

Non moi je pense que la compet soit relancé


e-s-s-e-n-c-i-e-l


PS : une remarque : si comme vous le dite Apple vend du confort informatique. On devrait pas voir des QuickSilver aussi bruyant qu'on le dit et j'ai pu effectivement verifier moi-même.
Pour moi si Apple vend du confort et après le cube : j'aurais pensé que le silence aurait été un acquis.
C'est pas d'être douillet mais je remarque que le son de l'ordi après 10h de frétillement sur mon clavier me fatigue et me stresse.


très franchement : mon affection face au Mac a bcp baissé ces derniers temps.
Il n'existe pas pour l'instant d'ordi qui me convienne a fond.

Bordel un cube avec un superdrive et un G4 dernière génération aurait été mon bonheur

je regrette bcp le cube


----------



## mtra (17 Août 2001)

Comme tu as raison yama... je me demande moi aussi pourquoi je suis tant
attaché a apple!

finalement l'informatique c'est devenu une partie de ma vie (loisir et
travail) comme tous ceux qui sont ici (votre présence en atteste)...

En cherchant une machine, je cherche dans tout ce fatras de config et de
proc ce qui me représente le plus ! j'ai toujours aimé le scénario du
challenger qui bat le plus fort de l'arène  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 le petit qui devient
grand, david contre goliath etc... et bien apple pour moi c'est ça :
prendre à revers le preconçu, ne pas être dans la norme mais aussi par
défi. Paradoxalement dans d'autres domaines je souhaite être dans la
norme  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pour d'autres ce sera l'os ou le hardware... Bien sûr la
masse aura tendance à vous ramener vers le moule ! Pourquoi prendre le
truc le plus cher et le moins performant ? Au final c'est très lassant de
toujours expliquer pourquoi j'ai un mac et pourquoi je trouve ça mieux,
mais en abandonnant apple en fait je ne suis plus credible avec moi
même....

Et que ça n'empêche pas ceux qui veulent passer au PC de le faire, c'est
quand même bien foutu et rapide  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mtra


----------



## benR (17 Août 2001)

Yama, si tu y tiens vraiment, il reste des Cube en vente à droite à gauche, là....
j'en ai vu à la fnac Champs Elysées pas plus tard que le WE dernier...


mtra je te félicite: tu résumes succinctement un truc très intéressant, et je me retrouve pas mal dan sce que tu décris. Je n'achète pas un mac parce que je crois au test de Steve contre le PIV ou quoi que ce soit d'autre. Mais bien pour ne pas me situer dans la masse. Pour faire chier tous ces gars qui achètent des PCs sans réfléchir et passent leur temps à se pleindre de MS....
Même si parfois c'est pas facile d'avori un Mac, j'ai globalement l'impression d'être récompensé dans mon choix.


----------



## Yama (18 Août 2001)

oui c'est otut a fait ça les gars : c'est très bien résumé.

tres bien dit

Tu sais BenR l'actuel Cube n'était pas la machine de mes rêves : c'est trop difficile de l'updaté.

ce qui m'aurait convenu est un Cube2 Geforce 2 MX Combo + gros disque (ça encore je veux bien investir pour le faire moi même remplacer le disque par un mostre de 60 ou 80 Go : p'tre même j'aurais accepter de me payer un 10 000 t/min)

Mais là non le cube me convenait pas.
Comeme je suis deçu de sa mort. vraiment très très déçu

Dans mes fantasmes informatiques je rêve de (attention pure délire SF)

Steve qui annonce qu'il grave la carte mère comme le processeur à 0,1 micron ce qui fait de la place pour.....pfff plein de chose en plus qui fait le hub numérique : que dedans vu qu'il y a plus de place Apple a tout prevu.
la carte mère contient en elle même : une deuxième prise eternet 10 000 base T
5 fireWire et trois USB 2
Clavier avec plus de touches et une sourie optique sans fils trois boutons.
un G5 en 0.7 micron  pas de radiateur par de ventilo pas d'enceinte interne.
Tout dans le format du cube avec dedans une carte recepteur radio. et on écoute à la fois les radios net et hertzienne sur iTunes 2 qui reconnait le Vorbis et le MP3 Pro
Je rêve d'une Rom supplémentaire flashable qui contiendrait Quartz 2 de manière a exploser les records de Photoshop (20x plus rapide que sur PC)
que la carte mère estt aussi vu sa taille de gravure un système d'aquisition audiau et vidéo une sortie IO TV
Et puis que la Ram soit directement sur la carte mère avec des scores inégalés de 10 Go de vive inclu dans les nouveau macs. Avec des disques de 128 Po à 30 000 t/min.
Un pipeline revolutionnaire à 1.

bref du délire totale dans un cube sobre et ellegant.
Et un écran cinéma 26" pour finir
ah oui puis un double superdrive super fin mange disque qui grave les DVD en 5 min


----------



## alèm (19 Août 2001)

_YAMA, faut que tu arrêtes illico de manger les champignons que GRIBOUILLE te dit détenir de sa tante qui est nonne au Bois de Boulogne!et que tu arrêtes de fumer!_





ben oui, j'ai acheté un mac parce que c'est un mac  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et si personne ne comprend, c'est que j'ai pas eu tout à fait tort


----------



## Sir (19 Août 2001)

Alem t'as tout a fais raison ,Yama t'as fume quoi??????


----------



## MarcMame (20 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*un G5 en 0.7 micron*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Tu voulais dire 0,07 micron ? Parce que sinon il va faire 3kg ton G5...


----------



## Yama (22 Août 2001)

je veux mourrir ! il y a pas de new mac en janvier !!!

ouin je vais aller fumer pour lapremière fois puisque c''ezst comme ça.

Mon cone fera 12 cm de diamètre


na !


----------



## mtra (22 Août 2001)

tu sais Yama moi quand je l'ai vu sur le net le cube, je me suis dit " c'est la machine de mes reves" et bien la je t'ecris avec...
je l'ai echete sur l'apple store avec une radeon (ventilo debranche) avec ecran plat 15" une folie koi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bien comment dire... je vis un reves eveillé avec cette machine ! les jeux moi les fps je m'en balance! si j'arrive a jouer ca me vas ! idem pour le reste.
tient recement j'ai fait une LAN avec des pote ki ont ke des PC.. bah mes potes y ont pas la derniere config PC ! y ont leur machine d'y a 2ans voir plus! donc j'etais loin d'etre ridicule  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hehehe je me souviens de leur tete en voyant le peu de place que je prend ! " koi c'est tout?" "une seule prise pour le courant?" etc etc rien que ca ca vaut le coup de faire le rebele de l'informatique


----------



## jfr (23 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mtra:
*tu sais Yama moi quand je l'ai vu sur le net le cube, je me suis dit " c'est la machine de mes reves" et bien la je t'ecris avec...
je l'ai echete sur l'apple store avec une radeon (ventilo debranche) avec ecran plat 15" une folie koi   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et bien comment dire... je vis un reves eveillé avec cette machine ! *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comment dire, mtra... tu parles selon mon coeur. Je vis le même rêve depuis un an


----------



## Yama (23 Août 2001)

J'ai vu un cube a Lyon 450 à 11990 F TTC.

J'ai decidé de pas le prendre : je veux faire de la vidéo  je veux rajouter des trucs sur mon mac : tant pis je casserais ma tirelire et ferait un pret à Apple expo.

J'ai decidé de prendre un 867 Combo, Et de rajouter de la mémoire PC133


Quelqun a un avis sur mon choix.

A votre avis Un  867 avec la cache 3 : ça me semble important !

Je veux pouvoir travailler dessus proffessionnelement

Votre avis.
`
Pour le superdrive : tant pis : là c'est au dessus de mes limites : il me faut un bon écran : je pense investir 4000 F dans l'écran si QQun a un conseil

ça me deprime de savoir que tout ces sous vont partir . Remontez moi le moral .

Dites moi ce que vous pensez de mon choix


----------



## mtra (23 Août 2001)

jfr: content d'aprendre ke kelk'un aime son mac ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




yama : bon je connais pas ce que tu fais avec ton ordinateur mais ca me semble exagéré ne vas plas claquer tout ton argent dans ca ! a tu vraiments besoin du haut de game? les secondes compte vraiment a ce point la? quand  une tache doit duree 3H si la machine la fait en 2H est-ce vraiment mieux? Non.. c'est du temps gagne a faire autre chose, serieusement si tu es amateur (j'entend :du travail non renuméré) et bien un g4 450 c'est plus que parfait .

Il y a t'il des gens satisfait de leur machine ici?


----------



## archeos (23 Août 2001)

bien sur, tout le monde aime son mac ici, et même tout possesseur de mac adore sa machine. il y a simplement que si j'achète une machine au même prix (10000 FF) qu'il y a deux ans, je ne verrais presque pas la différence. Je n'y ai pas intérêt, alors que j'aimerai. Mais pour quelles raisons le ferais-je : <UL TYPE=SQUARE><LI>le processeur ne gagnerait que 100 Mhz ; en deux ans, c'est peu<LI>la carte vidéo est la même, avec juste un peu de RAM en plus (quand j'ai acheté mon imac, certains pc à 10000 FF n'en avaient pas ; maintenant ils ont tous 32 Mo)
 <LI>la RAM : un peu faible, elle reste à 100 Mhz, et de toute façon j'en suis gavé<LI>le design et l'écran sont les mêmes<LI>pour le lecteur, j'ai un Que! 4 x et le DVD sur le mac, remplacé par un graveur sur les derniers modèles ; ça ne vaut pas le coup pour moi de gagner juste 4 x pour me retrouver avec un graveur inutile et plus de DVD[/list]En conclusion, j'aime tellement ma machine que je n'en changerai pas pour un pc moins bien ni un mac pas mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 août 2001 : message édité par archeos]


----------



## Yama (23 Août 2001)

eh bien pour te repondre : je travaille sur InDesign, Photoshop Illu, Première After Effect.

Je fais de la vidéo et de la maquettte poussé.

Un peu de 3D : je veux le DVD car j'ai pas l'intention de me payer une télé. donc loisir plus boulot plus chaine hifi sur Mac.

J'ai besoin d'un gros disque et de faire tourner des appli pendant 3 ans sans pb.

J''ai besoin de graver. et du zip.

voila !

Le cube avec ses 20 Go son grveur pas top il fallait que je rajoute un disque, un DVD, un adapatateur pour l'écran (19" minimum) 

voila


----------



## mtra (23 Août 2001)

yama : ok tu travaille sur des truc qui neccessite de la puissance. Mais quand tu dis que tu travailles: tu gagnes ta vie avec?
pour moi y a un fosse entre le boulot et le loisir
si tu es dans le genre independant qui vend ton boulot et ki se sert de sa machine* comme outils de travail, hifi ,tv etc etc
moi j'achete une Bonne machine avec tout ce qui faut (ton premier mail).
sinon je sacrifie la puissance pour une machine qui sera certe moin rapide mais ki fasse tout tourner.
et je ne crois pas que tu seras satisfait d'un cube une tour convient mieux a ton profil (amho)


*edit : cette machine peut etre un PC ou un mac ce qui compte c'est que l'outils soit performant tout en restant abordable au niveau prix, tant pis si apple ne suit pas, c'est pas apple qui va faire les courses avec son argent...
(un compromis serait: un bon PC et un ibook)

[23 août 2001 : message édité par mtra]


----------



## Yama (24 Août 2001)

bah oui je m'en serre pour bosser : je fais une revue et je fais tout sur l'ordi, et puis je monte des courts métrages aussi..

non c'est pas pour mon plaisir seulement.

MAis comme l'ordi occupe cette place et celle du loisir aussi : je me suis dit qu'un gros ordi serait mieux


----------



## mtra (24 Août 2001)

OK yama  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On bon ordi est necessaire et si tu penses ke ca doit etre un mac et bien prend en un bon !
moi je verais bien un bi 500 d'occass ou un bi 800 si tu pars dans les credits  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne chance avec ta future *mac*hine


----------



## Yama (24 Août 2001)

mais là c'est trop

j'ai 20000 pour lUC

J'aurais aussi preferé un bi.

mais un bi 533 alors et celui la on en trouve pas  : ilest trop bien


----------



## alèm (24 Août 2001)

pfff
arrête de te plaindre, j'ai un pote en thèse d'électronique en Slovaquie, il utilise pour présenter sa thèse un des ordinateurs les plus performants de son université : un pentium II 266 Mhz, alors imagine les autres
toi, au moins, tu auras les moyens de l'acheter ton petit caprice, pas lui (il rêve déjà devant mon G3 300)


----------



## mtra (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par SirMacGregor:
...LC 630 comme moi c'est pas tous les jours facile de supporte cette* vieille ,bruyante,encombrante machine voila *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

un LC encombrant , bruyant ?


----------



## mtra (24 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Yama:
*
mais un bi 533 alors et celui la on en trouve pas  : ilest trop bien*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est vrai que les bipro sont prometteur
pourquoi apple ne fait pas une ligne parallele en bipro...


----------



## fanou (24 Août 2001)

parce que hors de prix, utilisable que sous os x (pour le gain de performances) et.... moi aussi je voulais un bipross !!!!
snif


----------



## Sir (25 Août 2001)

Ben oui quand meme il est BRUYANT et GROS ,EMCOMBRANT 
Bon ben voial


----------



## Sir (25 Août 2001)

Vous dites :"oui tous le monde aime son mac " mais bon vous savez quand vous avez un LC 630 comme moi c'est pas tous les jours facile de supporte cette vieille ,bruyante,encombrante machine voila enfin quand j'aurais mon icebook tout ira pour le mieux.
Voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

je viens de voir une pub pour DELL: P4 1,6 Ghz + ecran 17": 9990 FF TTC.

No comment.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

ah oui j'oubliais: avec graveur de CD.

Apple: WAKE UP bordel


----------



## mtra (27 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*Apple: WAKE UP bordel   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

panique pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....
au pire on fera tourner macosX sur un PC. apple deviendra un nouveau microsoft...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Août 2001)

ouais c'est clair: MACOS X sur processeur INTEL, ce serait vraiment bien. On aurait plus à subir les prix honteux de Stevie et on aurait le plus bel OS.

C'est la solution.


----------



## CFred (30 Août 2001)

Eh oui, la grande question est là : La puissance pourquoi faire ? J'ai troqué mon IIfx pour un 9600/350 cette année. Bon nombre de mes amis étaient impressioné de me voir surfer avec une machine de 1989. 

Franchement s'il fallait comparer les machines entre elles, il faudrait le faire avec les applications de l'époque.

J'utilisais Word 5.1 sur mon IIfx, aujourd'hui la dernière version de Word tourne sur mon 9600. De même Photoshop 4 a remplacé Photoshop 2. Il m'arrive de me demander si j'ai pas perdu au change.

(Le IIfx possédait deux petits processeurs indépendants qui gérait la gestion de la souris et du clavier : j'ai jamais vu mon pointeur se figer quand le processeur travaillait un peu trop)


----------



## mtra (31 Août 2001)

ouais d'ailleur mon  4400 fait plus de truc que mon cube....c'est le scsi hub  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ce truc est relie a une tripote de disk, scanner, imprimante etc sans flancher


----------



## mfay (1 Septembre 2001)

Science Fiction :

Dans trois ans quand MacOS X sera complètement généralisé (Mais si, ça viendra, il y a des personnes qui pensaient en 90 qu'on resterait en sys 6 car le 7 n'était pas assez performant). Et bien dans trois ans, Apple pourrait très bien changer de processeur par exemple pour Intel, AMD ou autre ??? Pourquoi pas, MacOS X peut plus facilement être porté ailleurs, suffirait d'une simple compil. ???


----------



## CFred (4 Septembre 2001)

Oui, porter Mac OS sur d'autres plateformes comme les PC par exemple. C'est bien le but inavoué d'Apple et de Mac OS X, concurencer l'OS de Microsoft sur son propre terrain. Le marché de l'OS sur plateforme PC est bien plus large que le marché Mac.

Mais attention aux conséquences pour les Macintoshiens. Cela veut dire abandonner le hardware. Apple ne fabrique plus d'imprimantes, l'aviez-vous remarquer ? Le matériel ne rapporte pas assez à Apple. D'ailleurs Motorola ne va t'il arrêter ses processeurs, alors, Apple n'aura pas le choix.


----------



## Blantib (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Muludovski:
*Bonjour, mon nom est Grand Public, et je me bats les couilles de Photoshop!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Mon pauvre Mulu ! Photoshop c'est du grand public même si il n'est utilisé qu'à 5% très souvent.
Le PC ne peut être qualifié de plus puissant car les composantes ne pemrettent pas d'effectuer de comparaison intelligente avec un Mac. L'appliscatif utilisé, tout comme le logiciel test quel qu'il soit, sont optimisés pour l'architecture du processeur l'utilisant. Alors bon : difficile de dire celui qui est le moins cher ou le plus cher, vu qu'ils sont différents. Seules les unités de mesure se ressemblent (Mhz, nombre de tours, ..) sans avoir les mêmes valeurs !!!!!!!! attention à la poudre commerciale les copains.

Bien choisir, c'est difficile, mais c'est probablement choisir ce qui vous convient.


----------



## emouchet (4 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par iredg:
*je viens de voir une pub pour DELL: P4 1,6 Ghz + ecran 17": 9990 FF TTC.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Eh bien vas-y, achète-le. Je viens de m'amuser à me fabriquer online un PC. Une fois tous les composants merdiques virés et remplacés par de la qualité, + ajout des composants présents sur Mac, à savoir: carte Ethernet 100 BaseT (le gigabit on trouve pas), carte Firewire, DD haute capacité, eh bien le prix a plus que doublé! Regarde bien ton offre Dell et ajoute les composants manquants: le prix sera probablement encore inférieur, mais plus d'autant. Et je te dis pas question possibilités d'extension. Il est probable que tu te retrouve avec 2-3 ports PCI libres contre 4 sur le G4.

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par CFred:
* D'ailleurs Motorola ne va t'il arrêter ses processeurs, alors, Apple n'aura pas le choix.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas forcément. Faut pas oublier qu'IBM fabrique aussi des G4. D'ailleurs certains PowerMac sont équipés de processeurs IBM.


----------

